# oil on timing belt



## codyo (Oct 20, 2007)

i had an issue where oil was puking all over my timing belt recently. this is a brand new motor so i fixed the problem quickly and put a new timing belt on so i didn't have to be concerned about it failing.
the problem is that the new belt seems to be picking up residual oil crap from under the timing belt cover. I cleaned out, and off, what i could while i had the belt off of there but clearly not enough. 
at this point can i safely just go to the car wash and spray degreaser all over that side of the block and down in the timing belt area? i don't want to hurt the belt at all: it's a high compression abf motor.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

You don't want to blast the grease out of the tensioner. I would just spray it all with some brake cleaner but avoid the tensioner.


----------



## codyo (Oct 20, 2007)

awesome man, thanks! bought some brakleen last night... just gotta find the time to use it now.


----------

